# تصميم ال profiles و عمل styleباستخدام برنامج civil 3d



## mr x (3 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
الاخوة الاعزاء هذه حلقات م/ كريم سامى
 فى اعداد ال profiles و عمل style 
و الحلقات على اللينكات التالية
 (1)
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Q-ALqRuI/PROFILE__clip0.html

 (2) 
http://www.4shared.com/video/5UzLLLKh/PROFILE__clip1.html

 (3)
http://www.4shared.com/rar/OoyB7ac9/PROFILE__clip2.html

 (4)
http://www.4shared.com/rar/AsJxDaH1/PROFILE__clip3.html


----------



## عزت محروس (3 مارس 2012)

جارى التحميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (3 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ... جاري التنزيل و في انتظار باقي الدروس.... بارك الله فيك


----------



## talan77 (3 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك وجزاك الله خير 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## garary (11 مارس 2012)

جارى التحميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكشفى (11 مارس 2012)

الف شكر وجارى التحميل


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (11 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## EMIT (11 مارس 2012)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## ASILARABI (11 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك اخي وجمعك ووالديك في الفردوس الاعلى

رجاء من الاخوة الذين لديهم اتصال قوي اعادة رفع الملفات على ميديا فاير

وجوزيتم الجنة*​


----------



## EMIT (11 مارس 2012)

لو سمحت في مشكلة في الينك الثاني
ما بعرف السبب


----------



## علي سليم متولي (11 مارس 2012)

مشكور بس الصوت ضعيف جدا


----------



## mr x (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الاخوه الاعزاء بالنسبة للصوت ممكن اخى الكريم تشغل الفيديو على 
media classic و تقوم بتعلية الصوت على اخره سوف تجد الصوت جيد ان شاء الله
بخصوص لينك 2 هل به مشكلة؟


----------



## أبوتقي (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (12 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيرا فى الدنيا والاخرة
*


----------



## mada8107 (13 مارس 2012)

*خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه*

الله يجزاك الف خير عنا يا باشمهندس
والله الواحد بيفخر بكل مهندس شاطر


----------



## brraq (14 مارس 2012)

*الموقع هذا بطي*

جزاك الله الف خير بس ياليت تغير موقع الرفع لانه بطي جداً وياليت على الميديا فير افضل للجميع


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (21 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي وصديقي م كريم سامي وفقك الله للخير


----------



## elfaki (22 مارس 2012)

*مشكور اخى الكريم و أسأل الله أن يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك.*


----------



## ابوضيف عبدالعلى (22 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## SHIKESPEAR (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## SOKAR101 (13 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .........


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (13 أغسطس 2013)

جزيت خيرا ياهندسة وفى انتظار شرح القطاعات العرضية والكميات مشكورا مقدما


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (20 أغسطس 2013)

الله يجزيك كل خير واحسان


----------



## الركيزة (20 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء جعله الله اجره في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abedodeh (21 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يجزيك كل الخير ويا ريت لوسمحت باشمهندس تنزل فيديو عن عمل الشيت مانجر الخاصة بالبلان والبروفايل واذا ممكن تحميل نسخة من اللوحة اللي انعمل عليها الشرح وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## abedodeh (22 أغسطس 2013)

EMIT قال:


> لو سمحت في مشكلة في الينك الثاني
> ما بعرف السبب


كلام سليم الرابط في شيء غلط لو سمحت باشمهندس اعادة رفع هذا اللينك


----------

